# slingshot does weird



## hiddenweaponmaker (Feb 14, 2010)

i have beeen shooting today but suddenly when im shooting the ammo flies downwards just like a spin to the right or left it looks likes it spins downwards any tips on how to fix it?


----------



## Trent (May 30, 2010)

Make sure the bands are even at the point where it attaches to the pouch. Place you finger in the center of the puch a apply a little tension and look at the connection points where the puch connects to the bands. Both sides of the puch should be even with one another. Check your release and keep both hands from moving and practice some more.


----------



## hiddenweaponmaker (Feb 14, 2010)

Trent said:


> Make sure the bands are even at the point where it attaches to the pouch. Place you finger in the center of the puch a apply a little tension and look at the connection points where the puch connects to the bands. Both sides of the puch should be even with one another. Check your release and keep both hands from moving and practice some more.


thanks but thats ok problem is already solved my mate told me to use heavier ammo and it worked














but thanks for helping


----------

